# الفرق بين الراعى (الخادم الامين)والاجير (الخادم المُقصر)



## سرجيوُس (1 ديسمبر 2011)

نعمة وسلام من ملك السلام
 الرب الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى
 المقدمة:ـ
ما هو الفرق بين الراعى والاجير؟؟
الراعى يخاف على راعيته ,ويدافع عنهم بكل كد وقوة حتى لو دفعه الامر الى ان يبذل نفسه من اجلهم
اما الاجير فاذا واجد الذئاب تقترب من الخراف تركهم وهرب,ويترك الذئب يفترس   الخراف دون جدوى ولا اهتمام منه وقد يصل الحال بالاجير الى انه يقتل خراف   الراعيه
 فاى نوع ايها الخادم تريد ان تكون؟ اجير ام راعى
 الموضوع:ـ
حدثنا رب المجد فى انجيل يوحنا(ص10)عن علاقته بنا,وشبهها بعلاقة الراعى  بالخراف..وهو تشبيه تكرر كثيرا ايضا فى العهد القديم.."انا  ارعى غنمى  واربضه,يقول السيد الرب ,واطلب الضال,واسترد المطرود واجبر  الكسير,واعصب  الجريح,وارعاها بعدل...وانتم غنمى غنم مرعاى اناس انت,انا  الهكم يقول السيد  الرب(حز34)
 وقال ايضا:ـ"هوذا السيد الرب بقوة ياتى..كراع يرعى قطيعه,بذراعه يجمع الحملان,وفى حضنه يحملها ,ويقودالمرضعات"(اش40)
وفى حديث السيد المسيح ايضا نجد امامنا مقارنتين هامتين ,الاولى بين الراعى   الحقيقى الذى يدخل من الباب وبين السارق والصوص الذين يحاولون التسلل الى   الخراف من مواضع اخرى..والمقارنة الثانية يؤكد فيها ان هناك فارق شاسع  بين  الراعى الصالح وبين الاجير..وهذة المقارنة هى موضوع حديثنا فى هذا  المقال..
يصيف السيد المسيح الاجير بانه لا يبالى بالخراف ولا يهتم بسلامتهم او   منفعتهم..هو يهتم فقط بان ياخذ اجرته ويركز على مصلحته الشخصية..لذلك اذا   راى الذئب مقبلا يهرب
ويترك الخراف,ويعتدى الذئب على الخراف ويبددها..واحيانا يكون الاجير اسوا   من ذلك عندما يشبه بالذئاب ويعتدى على الخراف ويبددها.ويذبحها بنفسه ويريق   دمائها على الارض ,وهو المُفترض ان يكون حامى الخراف..فاذا فعل هذا فهو   بالتاكيد اجير ولا يصلح لرعاية الخراف
اما الراعى الحقيقى فهو يضع الاهتمام بخرافه فى المقام الاول..يحفظها   باسمائها ويقودها فى طريق امنة ويمنحها حرية الحركة فتدخل وتخرج وتجد مراع   غنية مشبعة ومع مرور الايام تتكون علاقة وثيقة بينه وبين خرافه فتستطيع   الخراف ان تميز صوته بوضوح وتتبعه حيثما يذهب ,اما الغريب والاجير فلا   تتبعهما ولا تطمئن لهما ابدا لانها لا ترى فيهما الحب ولا الاخلاص

واعظم ما نراه فى راعينا الصالح انه يبذل نفسه عن الخراف,وويضع حياته حتى الموت من اجل حياة خرافه..
فيا ترى مين فين بيخاف على خرافه ومين فينا مش بيخاف عليهم؟
ويا ترى مين فيناالاجير ومين فين الراعى؟
وان كان السيد المسيح هو من يرعى فيا ترى هل سيكون امين فى خدمته ام سيكون كالاجير؟؟
ينابيع الهية


----------

